# What im working with. "Pic heavy"



## bronxbbq (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey gang
Picked up a Char-Broil Double chef for $67 shipped. Not knowing what the quality would be. But figured wth it looked better than anything around here i could buy.



Got it seasoned up and made a few light mods to start with. The first was replaceing the gauge. I used the one it came with as an adaptor for the new one.




Next up was getting some grommits to run the temp probes through. Cheap enough to order but i made some myself out of cable TV conectors. 




Second mod was the clay flower pot base. I foil the pan, foil the base and then one more foil over the top to catch drippings. Worked out well !!!



First butt 12 hour cook with one reload 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Going to do a couple more mods yet. Will keep you all posted.

Bob


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 5, 2010)

What did you use for your cable tv connectors? Did you just drill out the center of a barrel connector? I can't tell what you used. I have lots of those at work and would follow your idea. Great thinking.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes sir! Cut off one side of the male end. Then drilled it out.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 5, 2010)

Electrical fittings work great also.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW!!! I wanted one!!! where did you buy it? i havent seen it in any stores?


----------



## jak757 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice job -- that seems like a pretty good price.  And you PP looks awesome!!!


----------



## seenred (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats on that new rig, Bob!  Looks like you got a great deal.  Nice mods you've made, too.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/net...rkaff=dealnews

BargainOutfitters.com offers the Char-Broil Double Chef H2O Smoker and Charcoal Grill, model no. 3594214, for $69.97. Coupon code "SB418" drops it to *$64.97*. With *$7.99* for shipping, that's the lowest total price we could find by $35. This item includes a temperature gauge, two grilling grates, a door for charcoal and marinade pan access, and a removable smoking chamber for straight grilling.

Not sure it its alowed to post other links.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 5, 2010)

This smoker is heavy duty like a WSM. I wasn't expecting that when i ordered it. The reason its so cheap now is that CB is going to discontinue it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 With some care it should give me my $$$ worth. There were some out of the box tweeks that needed to be done. Lid fitting, Door needed some work etc. Going to add a Guru and diffrent coal ring "hold more". If i can find a pot base big enough to replace the pan all together. That would be cool. It works really good!


----------



## deltadude (Feb 5, 2010)

I have recommended this smoker as an WSM alternative for those on a tight budget.

What do you think of the build quality and what your get for the price?

Do you think this is a good alternative to the WSM?
• Is the cooking shell heavy like the WSM?
• What about the grate quality, and other components?
• How about the legs?
• How does the shape differences compare to the WSM in terms of performance?
• How about holding temp, the WSM is famous for holding temp for hours?

Besides the temp gauge and probe holes mods, what else is necessary to make this smoker a winner?


----------



## orlandosmoking (Feb 5, 2010)

Care to share where you found this deal?

Don


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 6, 2010)

Crazy sweet!! I just ordered this today, nice seeing this thread. I've been eyeballing (thanks to deltadude for the idea) this one and decided to grab it after the price dropped $10. Some good reviews on amazon and other sites. I wanted to ease my way into a charcoal smoker and this was to good of deal to pass up.

Bargainoutfitters has this on sale for $69 + shipping. I found a $5 off coup as well, came to about $72.

*$5 off $49+
*Coupon Code: *BF189 *
Expires: *2/12/2010*


http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/net....aspx?a=395511

Keep the mods coming!


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 6, 2010)

What is the reasoning for the flower pot mod?  Is this being used in lieu of something?  Thanks.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 6, 2010)

*Its bigger than the WSM 18.5in. Not as big as the 22. So far i like the flower pot base. One less thing "water" i have to deal with. For now anyways. In the summer that may change.*

*CONS*
*The top fits the body very tight. When it heats up its even worse. I knew this going into it before i had it home. Once home i put a ruler on the lid and body. Both were out of round 1/2 in or more. This is typical in metal forming "manufacturing". I simply started working them back into shape with a little body weight.*

*Both WSM hold more coal. The door on the WSM is in the mid section. The door on the "Fat Boy" Dubbed from LostArrow on the CB site. Is on the bottom section. Called Fatboy because it looks like the first A-Bomb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*The coal ring is one area im working on. The setup as is is great but i would like to hold more fuel. Not alot of room between the pan and coal ring. I'll post some pics of the areas.*

*Love the ash cup!! Makes cleaning out the ashes so much better. We are talking about a $67 smoker after all.*


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice. I can't wait to get this! Got my shipping confirm today so next week I should have it.

What is the brand/model of your new temp gauge?


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 6, 2010)

Bottom section with ash cup. Also can see the vents. There are two sliders with two holes each.



Inside showing the coal ring and bottom.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 6, 2010)

I might see if i can find a 14in pot base. If so that would give me the clearance to add a taller coal ring.


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Bronx.  I got this from a review on amazon and maybe this will help the fuel time.  I would like to see this, I'm more of a visual person when it comes to modifying stuff:

The charcoal grate has very low walls and doesn't allow a deep stack of charcoals for extended (overnight) cooking. I found a very inexpensive "fix" for that. 

A cheap, 12-in diameter, 4 inch deep, $2 aluminum roasting pan - if you cut the bottom out and sit it on top of the cooking grate - can nearly double you charcoal capacity, and cooking time - to nearly 12 hours on a single cook. This is during cold 30-40 degree winter days, so the time may be extended even further during the warmer spring and summer months. And it's reusable so it pays for itself really quickly.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 6, 2010)

12-in diameter, 4 inch deep, $2 aluminum roasting pan. Ive been looking!
The problem is the coal ring measures 11 3/4 ID. You then would have to make a U shape cut out for the door side. Otherwise you wouldnt be able to put wood/coal in it. There isnt alot of room between the pan and the coals. As it is you can get 7-8 hour burn just with what it has. I would like a little more. I dont think there is any smoker on the market thats perfect. Part of the fun is modifying it and making it your own.

This is somthing i was thinking of. Although im going to use expanded metal if i can find it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker and it looks like it working just fine for you too.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 6, 2010)

Take your tape measure, go to a Restaurant supply place that has lots of used equipment.  See if you can find a heavy duty stainless mixing bowl.  Cut the bottom out. 

Or call around to sheetmetal shops ask if they have any stainless strips from previous projects,  if you find a friendly shop the will cut it too size, fold a the two long edges in a brake so you won't cut your hands, and either spot or tack weld to form a circle, you might be surprised how little they would charge if you promise them a couple smoked butts.


----------



## rickw (Feb 6, 2010)

That sure looks like a heck of a smoker for the $$$$. I would try some expanded metal and raise the sides. If you can get 12 hours out of one load you wouldn't need to refill with wood or fuel.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 6, 2010)

Got some expanded metal today and pick up some SS hardware. Should work out really good. Now back to preping Fatties and ABTs.


----------



## cheech (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the idea of the tv connectors thanks for the idea


----------



## ga.rick (Feb 7, 2010)

i bought mine from brandsmart for $67 and some change that was in stockbridge ga. have not even fired it up yet, glad to see all the mods guys, thanks     
good smok'n from griffin gawga.


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 10, 2010)

Well mine arrived today w/ a big dent on the lip of the lower body and several deep paint removed scratches on the inside of the lid. So I called Bargain Outfitters, got a nice CSR and she is sending me out a new one tomorrow. And also a pre-paid shipping label send the damaged unit back. Sucks as I wanted to break this bad boy in but I have no problem playing w/ my smoke vault. Pain in the ass but realy good customer serive. Also, she said they have several of these in stock. I'm not sure how mine got banged up, the outside box looked fine so I don't think it happened during shipping but the tape job looked like crap and I had some missing hardware so I think I got a re-bagged unit.

Hopefully next weekend I'll be good to go.


----------



## dman1101 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks BronxBBQ for the heads up on the price, got mine in the mail today.  I am so stoked for this weekend I got a picnic roast waiting in wait for it's maiden voyage.  Thanks again and post up some more of your mods and how they are working


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Bronx for helping me out. Here are the mods I did this weekend. I fixed some heavy duty chicken wire on the charcoal basket to give me more room for coals. Works very well so far but I may snip the side by the door so I can access the basket easier. I also picked up an old smokey BT1 thermo from academy sports for $9 and adapted that as well. Calibrated just fine. I seasoned it up yesterday and did a pork butt and ABTs today. I'll post that in the pork forum. I've done a few weber kettle smokes but this would be my first live fire smoke w/ a true smoker. It was an interesting but very fun adventure. Had some issues stablizing temps and this was my first go with the minon method. Overall I had fun and eager to get something back on there next weekend.

Bronx maybe we should make this an official CB double chef thread?


I did bend down the tops


----------



## dman1101 (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks great I need to make my charcoal basket bigger as well plus I need to drill some holes for my cable barrels(Thanks Bronx, I actually work at a large cable company and never even thought of using a barrel) but those will have to wait another day got a roast and a fatty tomorrow morning.  I agree make it an official sticky on the char grill charcoal h20 smoker.


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree on the cable barrels.  That's my next mod.  I was fighting my probe wires like crazy yesterday.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 22, 2010)

Just remember to cut off one end of the threads. I use a ET-73. The curve of the meat thermo wouldnt thread though untill i did this. It also was easy to remove the inards. I used a Dremel cut off wheel.


----------



## dman1101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Already did, just waiting till tomorrow to drill the holes cause I'm smoking now


----------



## chicagochris (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info on this rig.   Seriously thinking about adding one to the arsenal soon.


----------



## the big dawg (Feb 26, 2010)

The metal valve stems used on car rims work good for temp probe access posts also.

Simply leave the internal parts out.


----------



## phrogs4ever (Feb 26, 2010)

Got my Double Chef from UPS two days ago.  Burned it in yesterday.  I also took the opportunity to see how hot it would get initially and how long/steady it could hold temperature.  I only used a single layer of Kingsford charcoal along the bottom and used fifteen briquettes in the starter chimney.  I closed the first vent at 200 deg F and the second bottom vent at 250 deg F, and it still got up to 350.  That tells me that I can get away with using maybe 10-12 briquettes to start and should get a solid 5-6 hours of 225-250 smoking out of a full basket.  For those of you that use Kingsford, how much do you usually use to get started?

Oh, and I used a 12" thermometer through the top vent pushed through a cork adjusted to read the temps at the top rack.  No water in the pan.


----------



## dman1101 (Feb 26, 2010)

I used lump charcoal just filled the pan and kinda stacked it up on the sides then did 7 kingsford briquets to get everything up and running it stayed at 240 for almost 8 hours


----------



## dman1101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Have any of you guys with this smoker run into the paint not holding up to the heat?  I let my coals burn out last night and this morning I have two spots on outside where the paint is starting to peel, not sure if it was because a piece of coal fell off onto the outside of fire basket (haven't modded it so it has higher side walls next on list) or if it is just crappy paint.

thanks Derek


----------



## phrogs4ever (Mar 21, 2010)

That sounds like you had some hot coal up against the side.  I've had five smokes on mine so far this year and I just checked, no paint issues on the outside.  I haven't mod'd mine yet either, so I'm careful not to get too much coal in there initially.  Since I haven't needed the lower cooking grate, I set the water pan on top of the grate to fit more charcoal in.  I still only get four hours burn off the initial load.


----------



## david4king (Mar 23, 2010)

I got one because of this post. It is my first smoker!!! I have done all the mods I saw on this thread. I don't understand why you need the flower pot base? It does not do anything. Also I am have trouble fitting my new thermo in. The washers I put on the back don't make a tight seal. I got the same one as you guys, how did you do it? I mean the back of the new one is il 1/4 and the hole is 2". I put washeres in it, but the washers are flat and the smoker is round. What do I do?


----------



## jjw (May 1, 2010)

what do you do about the lid sticking?


----------



## petewoody (May 1, 2010)

JJW, I used a pair of pliers and some cloth to protect the paint and bent the lid edge. It took a few tries but turned out well.
I also modified the charcoal grate as follows, using a grilling sheet I picked up at Lowes:


----------



## jjw (May 3, 2010)

ok, sounds good


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 3, 2010)

nice!!!  did not know that char broil made a bullet


----------

